# 3/9/2018 Wahoo



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Launched the boat Friday with expectations of staying close and looking for Cobia but once we rounded the pass decided to just keep going. Probably my best day fishing in quite a while. We caught a dozen or so RS 25" or better, a 28" blackfin, 50" wahoo and our 4 man limit of trigger. One of the RS was 35". I will go back for him in May. :yes:

I'm not sure why the photo rotated :001_huh:


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Def a solid trip, thanks again. :yes: 

For those wondering, both on the flat line in 190-200 ft of water.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great trip, thanks for sharing capt!


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

HRTCTLR said:


> Launched the boat Friday with expectations of staying close and looking for Cobia but once we rounded the pass decided to just keep going. Probably my best day fishing in quite a while. We caught a dozen or so RS 25" or better, a 28" blackfin, 50" wahoo and our 4 man limit of trigger. One of the RS was 35". I will go back for him in May. :yes:
> 
> I'm not sure why the photo rotated :001_huh:


excellent wahoo.how far offshore did he bite? what bait/rigging tackel?

nice helms chair, do you have to stand/lean on bolster to reach the steering wheel?

I have a bolster type seat however I had to move it closer to wheel so I could sit all the way back in seat so it's a tad tight to slide my body out of helm seat.

my feet have a plateform that I'm wanting to cut in half then hinge it to bulkhead so I can stand in front of seat an lean on bolster.

currently when standing I'm leaning w/ 1/2 a cheech on side of seat.

image of seat
STB


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a trip, some nice fish!:notworthy:


----------

